# Northern Alliance Martial Arts Demonstration.



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2001)

An amusing tale of a recent martial arts demonstration conducted by the Afghanistani Northern Alliance:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/world/from_our_own_correspondent/newsid_1647000/1647522.stm


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 30, 2001)

:rofl:   I loved it... "...Exit the Pigeon"....  oh man... I needed that!


----------

